# acer 7531D "screen color selection"



## joshc (Apr 23, 2012)

My acer has a "screen color selection" control....white, gray, black, yellow, and pink(?). I figured it just shifted some of the color gains around, but no.....I can't figure out what it is doing. Does anyone have any experience with this control? I'm going to a gray screen soon...so I figured I'd switch to that. 

Who has a pink screen?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This isn't a very popular projector I guess. Very interesting though that they would have menu selections for screen color. It would be nice if it were that simple.


----------

